

Parallel and concurrent Haskell, Marlow [[PDF slide deck]] - gtani
http://community.haskell.org/~simonmar/CEFP1.pdf

======
gtani
Part 2 (about 150 slides altogether; Goldilocks deck, not too dense or fluffy.
Favorite: "WTF is WHNF?"):

<http://community.haskell.org/%7Esimonmar/CEFP2.pdf>

